# How big do members of the Alipes (flag tail) genus get?



## Ripa (Mar 30, 2015)

Now I heard estimates of 4-5 inches for the species being kept in captivity, but does that include the really long modified terminal legs or not? I always look for pedes that are approx 5 or more inches long in body length. Sorry if this sounds like a really basic question, but these pedes don't seem to have a lot of physical description on them even on the web. Not even a Wikipedia page made on behalf of this genus. Even finding a good image for size reference seems to be a chore, and videos are completely absent from YouTube, it seems.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Mar 31, 2015)

That is accurate regarding Alipes grandieri if a little on the longer side for body length.  Not sure about the most recently imported species.


----------



## Ripa (Mar 31, 2015)

zonbonzovi said:


> That is accurate regarding Alipes grandieri if a little on the longer side for body length.  Not sure about the most recently imported species.


I suppose these ones aren't normally easy breeders? I've heard about them for a good while before I even considered buying one. Now they spark my interest a bit more.


----------



## LeFanDesBugs (Apr 1, 2015)

Hello,
Alipes multicostis seems to reach 5,75 inches in total and 4,75" in body-lenght.Bugzuk.com is importing some soon,I made a reservation on a specimen 
Nice looking species too,I don't love the greyish pedes.Alipes grandidieri seems to be slightly smaller, 4" in bodylenght.


----------



## Ripa (Apr 1, 2015)

LeFanDesBugs said:


> Hello,
> Alipes multicostis seems to reach 5,75 inches in total and 4,75" in body-lenght.Bugzuk.com is importing some soon,I made a reservation on a specimen
> Nice looking species too,I don't love the greyish pedes.Alipes grandidieri seems to be slightly smaller, 4" in bodylenght.


I notice that their spiracles seem to be larger than those of other pede genera. Is there a particular reason for this? Would sound like they'd be more resilient towards grain mites, no?


----------



## LeFanDesBugs (Apr 1, 2015)

I don't know,that's possible,and if that's true it's really cool!When I see a centipede with a lot of mites on it,I feel some pain for him.It would be so horrid,imagine thousands roaches travelling on your body and entering in your nostrils...
But centipedes don't still exist since 400 million years for nothing!


----------



## Ripa (Apr 1, 2015)

LeFanDesBugs said:


> I don't know,that's possible,and if that's true it's really cool!When I see a centipede with a lot of mites on it,I feel some pain for him.It would be so horrid,imagine thousands roaches travelling on your body and entering in your nostrils...
> But centipedes don't still exist since 400 million years for nothing!


Hm... I wonder if the larger spiracles constitute for them living in less oxygenated habitats? I also notice their terga constitute a visibly coarser and tougher exoskeleton. These guys seem pretty interesting when you analyze their anatomy a bit more, not just because of those modified terminal legs.




Compare to _Scolopendra_


----------



## LeFanDesBugs (Apr 1, 2015)

Yes,they are the centipedes' tanks! But S.grandidieri and S.crotalus are the only species known in the hobby to have this kind of exoskeleton,look at this Alipes multicostis:
	

		
			
		

		
	



I think your theory is valid,and if it's right it would be pretty interesting!I really love these "crests" on the Alipes grandidieri..


----------



## Ripa (Apr 1, 2015)

Yea, I'm a bit surprised they're classed in the same genus, but perhaps in the future more light might be shed on their enigmatic taxonomy. Again, it just goes to show how little research is being invested in myriapodology, and why such a name of study is so alien-sounding to so many, unlike entomology- everyone knows insect scientists!


----------



## LeFanDesBugs (Apr 1, 2015)

I agree, but I study to become entomologist,so I think I'll specialize myself into the Myriapods..so incredible animals!


----------



## Ripa (Apr 1, 2015)

LeFanDesBugs said:


> I agree, but I study to become entomologist,so I think I'll specialize myself into the Myriapods..so incredible animals!


That's no longer entomology, but myriapodology! Don't let the entomologists have fuel to the fire. We need more experts in the other lesser known fields 
But yea, in all of honesty, studying the elements of entomology can help guide you into the anatomy of myriapods, considering it's going to probably be extremely difficult to get there by solely looking into myriapods. I want to progress in studying both arachnids and myriapods, as those fields need a lot more help than entomology (insects) do, but the current courses I plan to take at the moment are mostly entomological. Once I hit grad school, I can start delving into studies on these critters more often- heck, I might even want to do a study based around my own pets and mounted specimens. This is a learning experience for me in its own sense.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

